# Pet-friendly fertilizer/grass seed/weed killer?



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm wondering what to do about my lawn. I'd use Scotts or Pennington, but we just got a dog, and as far as I know, that stuff has chemicals in it that are dangerous (especially to a puppy who likes to sniff and chew on EVERYTHING). I want to kill the weeds, fertilize the soil, plant more grass, etc. - basically whatever needs to be done to get a nice lawn, but in a way that's not going to harm my dog. So, does anyone know of any lawn products that are pet-friendly? I'm no landscaping expert, so feel free to give me any other tips you may have. Thanks!


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I use milogarite. That wont help you with weeds, but it's safe for pets and kids. I have used plain chemical fertilizer and applied it before rainstorms, but then the fertilizer got washed into low spots and caused some uneven growth.

I dont think you'd have anything to worry about with grass seed as long as the little turd doesnt eat half the bag:laughing:

Killing weeds will be a problem. There isnt really anything that I feel safe using with our dog. There are some organic options but they seem too labor intensive and offer so-so results. I did try chemical herbicides by doing sections of my yard and keeping the dog off of there for a few days, but that didnt work all that well. 

It probably all depends on what you can handle with your dog and your routine. We have a Boxer who requires lots of attention which includes playing in the yard chasing tennis balls and stuff like that. Not to mention laying in the grass and snoozing in the sun.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

We also have boxer and after fertilizing I just make sure she's not actually eating anything. That's also why I try to fertilize right before a rain so that it washes the fertilizer into the soil. There's not going to be too many good options that are pet/kid safe. Just limit exposure to the yard for 24-48 hours and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

I finally gave up on having our back yard as nice as our front lawn because of our Golden dog. I made the mistake of spraying some weedkiller on the lawn thinking she would not eat the grass. I kept her inside for a day thinking it would be o.k. Wrong. Sick dog, dumbazz owner. I found out that dogs eat grass for their upset stomachs, thats why we see them "graze".


----------

